# Port dependencies and user-installed libraries



## KdeBruin (Oct 15, 2012)

I've installed a few libraries (x264, fdk-aac and libav) to replace the ports versions of multimedia/ffmpeg and multimedia/x264.

Now I need to recompile net/minidlna but it has a dependency on multimedia/ffmpeg which is no longer installed as a port.

Is there a way to let the ports system think that a certain port is installed? Or should I remove the port dependency from the Makefile?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2012)

Build ports for whatever you are replacing. You're bound to run into this sort of situation quite frequently.

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------



## KdeBruin (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, I will look into this.


----------

